# Dash mounting 12 v fan



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

We do not have cab aircon so finding it very warm when traveling so considering 12 volt fan on dash. Would welcome any advise on types available
 Thanks Bruno


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bruno
I had one in the old van but found it just moved the warm air around, although Im sure there ok these days, I'm sure I've seen them that clip to the sun visor too. Check out ebay, mine was made in USA.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> Hi Bruno
> I had one in the old van but found it just moved the warm air around, although Im sure there ok these days, I'm sure I've seen them that clip to the sun visor too. Check out ebay, mine was made in USA.[/quo
> 
> Hi bruno
> ...


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Bruno I got some last year for the living area from lidl cost was about £4 i find them very good keep checking lidl offers they usually bring them out in summer if you can wait that long. Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bruno,

There are loads at various prices on ebay, click the link.

http://search.ebay.co.uk/12v-fan_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8

MHS...Rob


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I bought an oscillating 12v fan at a Frech service station recently, on testing it seemed to work well the only drawback is for mounting it has one of those large suction pads that don't stick. So I'm trying to work out how to fix it in the cab :?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Usually in the top corner on the windscreen, so long as there is clearance, when the fan ocillates


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

One of the best places to buy is at those "Truck Shops" you see around the UK, better still abroad.

Made for commercial vehicles they are a bit better built. I bought a 2 speed, occillater, all metal (crome....can't spell that) 12 or 24v, and have had it years and used extensivly in very hot countries.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Get one with a 'rubber sucker' type of fitting, forget the dash mount idea, stick it on the side window next to your face,..works for me! :wink: 

M&D


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tesco had them this morning -£3.75 ( in the car accessories section)

Ours is from Halfords and cost a little more but is about the same.


G


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly will look in Tescos today sound just what I need to take to Arran next week, just in case we get a heatwave  There again perhaps I ought to go to Boots and get a couple of hot water bottles :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

If it's really hot, use a light spray of water from a perfume-type bottle (cheap, plastic, from Boots) in conjunction with the fan - result, instant relief!


----------

